# stolen iPod



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

My dearly beloved iPod was just stolen from the womens' locker room at the gym. That was very hard for me to believe. I don't imagine I'll see its cute little white face again. Has anyone else had a similar bad experience? I read in the newspaper that people should be buying different earphones so others don't know they carry an iPod, 'cause so many are getting ripped off.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I haven't heard any first-hand accounts of people getting 'rolled' for their iPod, and I know A LOT of people who own them.

If you want you can msg me your serial number and I will forward it to the people at Carbon who purchase used items, just in case someone tries to sell it back to us.


----------



## steveohan (Jun 25, 2004)

my 30 gig ipod was stolen on a night train in italy. it was about the half way point of my backpacking trip through europe. it sucked big time...i was sans music for 2 months!!

steve.


----------



## SpliceDWDM (Jan 12, 2005)

steveohan said:


> my 30 gig ipod was stolen on a night train in italy. it was about the half way point of my backpacking trip through europe. it sucked big time...i was sans music for 2 months!!
> 
> steve.


oooof, that's gotta suck large; sorry to hear that.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I wasn't aware that they ever did.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

Stolen ipod were reported in Toronto1. I saw a reporter outside the Carbon Store last 2 weeks ago... (i think). I have also read a news from Metro about Ipods got stolen from 2 victims (a woman and a teen).


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

On a related note I almost had my digital camera stolen on a trip to Poland in Septemeber. They're slick at it... they divert your attention and go for the kill.

Luckily I know the distinct sound of my backpack zipper or it would have been gone. You should have seen the guy's face when I turned around and looked at him...

Watch your stuff in small towns! That's my tip. (That and store your stuff away from the zipper)


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Roland said:


> Watch your stuff in small towns! That's my tip. (That and store your stuff away from the zipper)


Get a small combo lock for your zippered main compartment. That's what worked for us (as a deterrent too).


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't mind the white earbuds because I like to show off that I have a cool iPod. But whenever I'm out and about with it, I keep it under iron grip at all times. I never let it out of my site. And like Rick said, I quickly put it away if I'm suspicious of where I am.

That's awful that it was stolen from you. I wish there was something more we could do about all these iPod thieves.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

a place I would never have carried my ipod was in NY subway...

well, even at night, i saw young girls with theirs and it seemed perfectly normal. I even tried to count them...and i think I lost track after 30 or so people within 10 min...

people carry it as easily as a watch...it feels good to see that


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

The thieves are going to be PISSED when they start to find the iPod shuffle!! Hahaha.

Back in the day people used to steal walkmans and discmans... of course they'll steal an iPod. People will steal anything.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

RicktheChemist said:


> I heard rumours that they did before... I was told if you called Apple and told them, they would note the serial number down somewhere.. but hey, I know I shouldn't believe everything I hear.
> 
> RtC



That was a LONG time ago... (according to my Tech)


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

I was just in NYC for New Year's and A LOT of people had ipod's and ipod mini's. People used it everywhere. Subway, outside in the dark, you name it.

I don't think people should just have in their hand if in a sketchy part of town or around sketchy people, its just an invitation for someone to roll you.

I carry mine everywhere and I just keep it in my side bag or inside my coat pocket with the remote on the outside. Easy peasy. 

Well it is now with my Sony in ear buds, the old Apple headphones cord was much too long when used with the remote.

Jorge


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

I just want to point something out since people talk about not feeling secure to display an iPod in public... 

Do you know that the violence and crime rate has kept decreasing for many years now? No one seem to know that but metro, street, bar, etc.. are all more secure than 10 years ago. Yet, the media project an image of danger and violence. 

Of course, there are still too many act of violence and there are still some risks, but they arent as bad as what the TV wants you to believe! Think about it, its a way for them to keep you inside so you can watch more tv! (conspiracy?!? ;-) )

I take the montreal metro every day and a year ago I saw about one person per day with an iPod, now I see at least 5 and thats only people with the white wires.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## andrewh (Jan 14, 2005)

i leave mine in the change room at work and im always really scared but nothing has happened yet. if anyone tried to take mine from me i would definitly be kicking some ass.

i changed earphones too. i dont want anyone knowing i have one.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

There is subway in Montreal ???

Geee... Virtual reality has got to stop


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

Roland said:


> Watch your stuff in small towns! That's my tip. (That and store your stuff away from the zipper)


Not just in small towns, but in big ones too!

I caught a guy trying to get his hand into my gf's bag while we were on the escalator in Paris Nord train station. I caught another guy with his hands *way* too close to my knapsack on another escalator in Brussels. 

As a rule, I've learnt to always stand sideways on escalators when I'm traveling, so I can easily see who's on either side of me, and how close they are. Those guys have quick hands, and lots of practice....


----------

